# Fed up with market research!



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi
is anyone else fed up with the phone calls from market research companies?
We are Ex-D but they use random dialling and it seems like they "sweep" a particular area as a couple of my friends (local to me) have had them too!
I have just had another one, and quite frankly I am getting more than  off with it!
Is there any way we can stop this?
Thanks for the rant 
Gayn
X


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

u love em really just carry on with the heavy breathing and they will soon stop calling u


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

We have registered with the Telephone preference service, http://www.mpsonline.org.uk/tps/ so we shouldn't get any calls

It takes several months for your number, to work its way through all the databases, but then you shouldn't get any more calls. OK you get some, who still try it on, but UK companies may face a heavy fine, if they don't instantly ring off, when you tell them you are registered with the TPS.

Hope this helps

Lorna

/links


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

We are registered with TPS and it stopped lots of these calls, done it with my mobile number as well.

You still get the odd one or two but like Lorna said as soon as you ask them where they got your number from as you are registered with TPS they soon leave you alone  

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I actually had a row with one firm who kept calling me - I had told them I was registered with TPS - however they said that they are exempt as it was a marketing call not a sales call..... I just flew in to one and my language probably broke a few laws.

They never called back.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I heard something on the telly a couple of years ago, and tried it (worked for me! and is quite funny!) 
If someone rings up and says can u spare a few mins..... Yes of course! (not the answer you wanna hear but wait!) Just say 'can you just bear with me one sec whilst i turn tv down?' 
Then leave the phone on the coffee table on loudspeaker. They'll usually hang up on you after a couple of mins (longest i had was about 6 mins before they hung up) BUT youre then classed as a time waster and they take you off their books. Not to be called again! Its great when you can hear them cursing at you for taking so long to get back to the phone!

I used to get a double glazing place ring up *every* week, 'youve been chosen at random blah blah blah to win a prize if you buy this!'
I said 'wow what again? every week? i'm soo lucky!' Since i put the phone on the side theyve never rugng me since, along with a few others!
Try it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

great idea Ceri!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Don't forget that the the telephone preference site also does the mail preference too   It doesn't include the bumf that you get from the postman themselves thou


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

i leave EVERY bit of junk mail in my letter box(i have an old american style outside box)and the mail man takes them back for me every week bless him!


----------

